# Ghost Manor - Choice Pokemafia



## Zori (Sep 26, 2020)

*Ghost Manor Choice Pokemafia*


Days will be 48 hours, Nights will be 24 hours. Day Start/End is 12:00 PDT/15:00 EDT.​
Day action submissions are limited by my availability. All day actions can be buffered to submit at a certain time, also limited by my availability.​
The uninformed majority is referred to as the *Explorers*, and the informed minority is referred to as the *Ghost Mafia*. There are no other factions present in the game.​
This game is not bastard.​


----------



## Zori (Sep 26, 2020)

Rolecards are finished and are going out within the next hour or so.
Night 0 will start in 8 hours.


----------



## Zori (Sep 26, 2020)

All rolecards should be out now!


----------



## Zori (Sep 26, 2020)

Ghost Mafia have a N0 factional kill.
It is unassigned, meaning that it is not tied to any specific player and thus cannot be tracked or roleblocked.


----------



## Zori (Sep 26, 2020)

*Night 0 begins and will end in 23.5 hours due to my schedule being weird on Sundays.*
Send in your night actions!



Spoiler: Pings



@Mistyx 
@Herbe
@Hydreigon25 
@Zero Moment 
@tbh² 
@kokorico 
@bbtbh


----------



## bbtbh (Sep 26, 2020)

Hi team! Excited to be here.


----------



## bbtbh (Sep 26, 2020)

Whoops, wrong account.


----------



## Zori (Sep 27, 2020)

Night ends in 15 minutes!
This is more of a reminder for myself than other people.


----------



## Zori (Sep 27, 2020)

Update: Daystart will probably be delayed about 10 minutes or so for reasons
but I will attempt to get to my appointment on time


----------



## Zori (Sep 27, 2020)

Apologies for the delay~
*tbh² was killed.*



*They were Yamask.

Day 1 begins and will end in 48 hours.*​


Spoiler: Pings



@Mistyx
@Herbe
@Hydreigon25
@Zero Moment
tbh²
@kokorico
@bbtbh





Spoiler: Game Summary



*N0 *- *tbh² - Yamask*


----------



## bbtbh (Sep 27, 2020)

lol


----------



## bbtbh (Sep 27, 2020)

I suddenly have much less interest in this game

enjoy boq


----------



## bbtbh (Sep 27, 2020)

bbtbh said:


> I suddenly have much less interest in this game
> 
> enjoy boq


lol

this kill confirms us town :wowee:

i see that this account is subjected to the propaganda of spice girl smh
i dunno how to change the usertitle so i will let her have this moment tbh


----------



## Novae (Sep 27, 2020)

rip tbh

am i the only one who didn’t pick a ghost tbh


----------



## Hydreigon25 (Sep 27, 2020)

Rip tbh 

is nobody safe  ?


----------



## Eifie (Sep 27, 2020)

Mistyx said:


> rip tbh
> 
> am i the only one who didn’t pick a ghost tbh


we are Wooloo tbqh!


----------



## Eifie (Sep 27, 2020)

oops


----------



## Hydreigon25 (Sep 27, 2020)

if only tbh2 could have helped figure things out


----------



## Hydreigon25 (Sep 27, 2020)

Eifie said:


> oops


what do you mean oops


----------



## bbtbh (Sep 27, 2020)

Hydreigon25 said:


> Eifie said:
> 
> 
> > oops
> ...


she posted on the wrong account tbh


----------



## Hydreigon25 (Sep 27, 2020)

@Mistyx & @bbtbh

do you think that death was randomized between all 7 players ?


----------



## bbtbh (Sep 27, 2020)

I dont know. Why would it be?


----------



## Novae (Sep 27, 2020)

Hydreigon25 said:


> @Mistyx & @bbtbh
> 
> do you think that death was randomized between all 7 players ?


No, because there'd have to be at least one mafia excluded from the randomizer tbh


----------



## qenya (Sep 27, 2020)

hello tbqh! just remembered this game was happening


----------



## qenya (Sep 27, 2020)

why are so few people reacting to everything. this is weirding me out


----------



## qenya (Sep 27, 2020)

kokorico said:


> why are so few people reacting to everything. this is weirding me out


that's more like it, thank you


----------



## bbtbh (Sep 27, 2020)

why isn't Keldeo reacting to my posts :(


----------



## Herbe (Sep 27, 2020)

hi loves!
calling it now i bet it's mist /s


----------



## Novae (Sep 27, 2020)

bbtbh said:


> why isn't Keldeo reacting to my posts :(


i'm sure he's off saving the world or something cool like that

...actually it's been way too long since i read the keldeo movie manga what actually happens in it i forgot


----------



## bbtbh (Sep 27, 2020)

Herbe said:


> hi loves!
> calling it now i bet it's mist /s


only one way to find out!

*Vote: Mistyx*


----------



## bbtbh (Sep 27, 2020)

Mistyx said:


> bbtbh said:
> 
> 
> > why isn't Keldeo reacting to my posts :(
> ...


but he reacted to koko :(


----------



## Novae (Sep 27, 2020)

Herbe said:


> hi loves!
> calling it now i bet it's mist /s


:woweek:


----------



## qenya (Sep 27, 2020)

so uh. never played a game this small before, but presumably there are two mafiosi, right? because three would be ridiculous, and one would be... not a mafia


----------



## bbtbh (Sep 27, 2020)

I have a super-spicy one-post scumread that I'm going to sit on until postgame and if somehow this snap one-post read is incorrect (gasp!) I will pretend it never happened


----------



## qenya (Sep 27, 2020)

kokorico said:


> so uh. never played a game this small before, but presumably there are two mafiosi, right? because three would be ridiculous, and one would be... not a mafia


weak additional evidence for >1 mafiosi: the mafia nightkill being "unassigned, meaning that it is not tied to any specific player"


----------



## Herbe (Sep 27, 2020)

what is the singular of mafia

a mafio? a mafi? one maf?


----------



## Novae (Sep 27, 2020)

my guess is 1 with 1 outgroup that can maybe join the main group?

idk 7 is a weird number


----------



## bbtbh (Sep 27, 2020)

Herbe said:


> what is the singular of mafia
> 
> a mafio? a mafi? one maf?


mafioso used to be the common parlance


----------



## Herbe (Sep 27, 2020)

bbtbh said:


> I have a super-spicy one-post scumread that I'm going to sit on until postgame and if somehow this snap one-post read is incorrect (gasp!) I will pretend it never happened


its me isn't it. i bet its me


----------



## Herbe (Sep 27, 2020)

good to know, fellow non-mafioso


----------



## qenya (Sep 27, 2020)

bbtbh said:


> I have a super-spicy one-post scumread that I'm going to sit on until postgame and if somehow this snap one-post read is incorrect (gasp!) I will pretend it never happened


share it coward


----------



## bbtbh (Sep 27, 2020)

how do you do, fellow non-mafiosi


----------



## qenya (Sep 27, 2020)

Mistyx said:


> my guess is 1 with 1 outgroup that can maybe join the main group?
> 
> idk 7 is a weird number


*butterfly meme* is this a snakewhistle


----------



## bbtbh (Sep 27, 2020)

I'm bored


----------



## Novae (Sep 27, 2020)

how do you do, fellow ghosts(?)


----------



## bbtbh (Sep 27, 2020)

*vote kokorico*
lol tbh starting the game with a "i forgot this game existed" with a "how many mafiosos are there in this game?" follow up 

i cant not vote here tbh sorry bbt for removing your very important vote


----------



## Novae (Sep 27, 2020)

i'll cover it for you

*vote mistyx*


----------



## qenya (Sep 27, 2020)

bbtbh said:


> *vote kokorico*
> lol tbh starting the game with a "i forgot this game existed" with a "how many mafiosos are there in this game?" follow up
> 
> i cant not vote here tbh sorry bbt for removing your very important vote


:woweek:


----------



## qenya (Sep 27, 2020)

welp, i did ask


----------



## bbtbh (Sep 27, 2020)

Mistyx said:


> i'll cover it for you
> 
> *vote mistyx*


nice thank you tbh 
i am glad you got my back tbh


----------



## bbtbh (Sep 27, 2020)

kokorico said:


> welp, i did ask


that was bbt you are now talking to boq tbh!


----------



## Herbe (Sep 27, 2020)

hey i'm headed out to the store does anybody want some ice cream while im there. they have really good ice cream sandwiches


----------



## Novae (Sep 27, 2020)

Herbe said:


> hey i'm headed out to the store does anybody want some ice cream while im there. they have really good ice cream sandwiches


ooh yes please!!

should i pay you back


----------



## Herbe (Sep 27, 2020)

nah just cover me next time. love u


----------



## Novae (Sep 27, 2020)

alright thank u friendherb


----------



## Novae (Sep 27, 2020)

alright as an icebreaker let's all share a music i'll start






no one else actually has to do this i just wanted to share this song because it's top tier


----------



## bbtbh (Sep 27, 2020)

was our vote not a good icebreaker smh

I am curious why Herbe and kokorico liked the post tbh


----------



## qenya (Sep 27, 2020)

Mistyx said:


> alright as an icebreaker let's all share a music i'll start


your good friend herbe goes out and buys you ice cream, and what do you do? you break it. unforgivable smh



bbtbh said:


> I am curious why Herbe and kokorico liked the post tbh


idk about herbe, but i thought it was you answering my question from #41! didn't realise you were not the same bbtbh


----------



## Hydreigon25 (Sep 27, 2020)

you don't suppose those 2 could be mafia ?


----------



## Novae (Sep 27, 2020)

kokorico said:


> your good friend herbe goes out and buys you ice cream, and what do you do? you break it. unforgivable smh


no you gotta break up the ice to make ice cream with it

...i've had a sudden slightly worrying realization i was gonna finish this post with more but now i gotta process it


----------



## Novae (Sep 27, 2020)

okay! apparently i'm so anxious about people hating me that even jokes like that make me stress out, thanks brain

while we're on the topic of confessions, kokorico's avatar terrifies me


----------



## qenya (Sep 27, 2020)

Mistyx said:


> okay! apparently i'm so anxious about people hating me that even jokes like that make me stress out, thanks brain


oh no, i'm really sorry! ily really, i promise. and will be more cautious about jibing like that in future.

the avatar is from this, if some context helps. believe it or not, it is actually supposed to be cute, not ironically cute in a horrifying way.


----------



## Novae (Sep 28, 2020)

kokorico said:


> ironically cute in a horrifying way.


yeah that's

that's what it seems like

also apology accepted ty


----------



## bbtbh (Sep 28, 2020)

I love Mist, my top-tier minion


----------



## bbtbh (Sep 28, 2020)

so like, does anyone care about our vote

I guess Mist is the only person I'd expect to care about it because no one else is accustomed to early voting

but I'm still getting major deja vu from the inaugural bbtbh game, which only Mist knows about, I guess, and I am too lazy to explain

also, it occurs to me that we are most likely in quasi-mylo


----------



## bbtbh (Sep 28, 2020)

it is unfortunate that boq is in SWEDEN which means he is ASLEEP and then he has to WORK and then he has to come home and DO MORE WORK before he can be in the thread smh

I was not supposed to be doing any posting smh smh


----------



## bbtbh (Sep 28, 2020)

Completed: Mountainous Bulletproof RERAND - Page 2
					






					www.mafiauniverse.com
				




man I love rereading this thread. bbtbh OP as fuck.


----------



## Hydreigon25 (Sep 28, 2020)

bbtbh said:


> Completed: Mountainous Bulletproof RERAND - Page 2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Vote bbtbh* ^ because of reasons jk  *unvote* 



Spoiler: Mafia Universe 



thank you for introducing me to an awesome website  @bbtbh


----------



## Novae (Sep 28, 2020)

bbtbh said:


> Completed: Mountainous Bulletproof RERAND - Page 2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh i noticed it earlier but forgot to mention

your avatar is brilliant


----------



## Herbe (Sep 28, 2020)

bbtbh said:


> was our vote not a good icebreaker smh
> 
> I am curious why Herbe and kokorico liked the post tbh


imma b real with you chief i just liked the attention


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 28, 2020)

oh man I forgot the first night was so short


----------



## Novae (Sep 28, 2020)

good morning ghosts let's get this bread


----------



## bbtbh (Sep 28, 2020)

Herbe said:


> bbtbh said:
> 
> 
> > was our vote not a good icebreaker smh
> ...


but the post wasn't about you though tbh


----------



## Herbe (Sep 28, 2020)

but you quoted my joke post and went with it ^_^


----------



## Herbe (Sep 28, 2020)

unless we're talking about different posts


----------



## Zori (Sep 28, 2020)

*kokorico | 1 | bbtbh (46)
Mistyx | 1 | Mistyx (47)*​


Spoiler: Vote Log



bbtbh votes Mistyx [->1] (30)
*bbtbh votes Mistyx -> kokorico [0->1] (46)
Mistyx votes Mistyx [->1] (47)*


----------



## bbtbh (Sep 28, 2020)

bbtbh said:


> *vote kokorico*
> lol tbh starting the game with a "i forgot this game existed" with a "how many mafiosos are there in this game?" follow up
> 
> i cant not vote here tbh sorry bbt for removing your very important vote


I am talking about this post tbh


----------



## bbtbh (Sep 28, 2020)

I miss our tbh mason


----------



## Novae (Sep 28, 2020)

rip tbh tbh tbh


----------



## Herbe (Sep 28, 2020)

oh well head empty no thoughts on that one re:why i liked it but i think it's a justified vote


----------



## Novae (Sep 28, 2020)

whats a thought


----------



## bbtbh (Sep 28, 2020)

>Be a teacher
>Pour up some coffee
>Ready yourself to goat it up and grade 24 assignments
>Notice that 5 havent submitted
>Ok.
>Notice that 3 assignments have the exact same summary of a text
>Wtf
>Keep digging
>At the end of it, discover that 12 submitted assignments have the exact same summary of a text
>Me:


Will have a fun talk tomorrow with class tbqh. There is some debauchery going on and they think they can fool me smh!

Also hi i am here now and stuff has our vote done anything fun or


----------



## bbtbh (Sep 28, 2020)

Herbe said:


> unless we're talking about different posts


yeah
We quoted a post of yours which you reacted to too, but it was not about you. It was about Mist.

The one post we are talking about had no quote. Was just my text.

So you are saying that you liked the attention, but that doesnt make sense either way. Unless you misread our vote post as us voting and suspecting you. Which is kinda sus that you would read it that way. And the post where we quoted you was about voting Mist. So that doesnt make sense either in regards of giving you attention.

Help a fella out here and walk me through your thought process tbh?


----------



## bbtbh (Sep 28, 2020)

Herbe said:


> oh well head empty no thoughts on that one re:why i liked it but i think it's a justified vote


why is it a justified vote tbh


----------



## Herbe (Sep 28, 2020)

just quoting my post was what i was talking about ;;
i'm getting stressed i really am not doing as much Thinky moves as you may be trying to read into for me

thought it was justified cause koko's odd little entrance seemed grounds enough for an early day pressure-ish vote im just tryna agree with you ;;


----------



## Herbe (Sep 28, 2020)

im still in half memery mode for what its worth boq


----------



## bbtbh (Sep 28, 2020)

okej i am going to back off and stuff then tbh. Sorry

but like herbe, this game is about suspecting people and stuff. I am sorry if I am coming off as harsh or super serious. I am pretty chill tbh (aside from being in some sort of disbelief privately about my students tbh). Just tryin' to play the game tbh


----------



## Herbe (Sep 28, 2020)

nah it's all good haha. i'm not taking it personally just Squirming

your students are wildin aint they O_O


----------



## bbtbh (Sep 28, 2020)

Herbe said:


> nah it's all good haha. i'm not taking it personally just Squirming
> 
> your students are wildin aint they O_O


man that just makes you even more suspicious even tho it is good that you arent taking it personally ):

yes.


----------



## bbtbh (Sep 28, 2020)

time to log into bbt's animal crossing character so i can buy some more good stuff from Redd tbh
i wonder how many cockroaches she has in her house this time tbh smh #MessyT


----------



## qenya (Sep 28, 2020)

Zero Moment said:


> oh man I forgot the first night was so short


hi zm howzit going? what are you feeling like doing today wrt voting


----------



## bbtbh (Sep 28, 2020)

Herbe said:


> just quoting my post was what i was talking about ;;
> i'm getting stressed i really am not doing as much Thinky moves as you may be trying to read into for me
> 
> thought it was justified cause koko's odd little entrance seemed grounds enough for an early day pressure-ish vote im just tryna agree with you ;;


bbt wants to know in your own words what you thought was weird about Kokorico's entrance and if you did think that independently or just because we mentioned it tbh


----------



## qenya (Sep 28, 2020)

fwiw i do totally see boq's point about my entrance thought process being less than entirely intelligible, even though obviously i know his conclusion is wrong

that in itself is enough to make him my one (1) townlean

(also, i would argue that a poorly thought out entrance pings more towny than not, but obviously i'm biased)


----------



## qenya (Sep 28, 2020)

kokorico said:


> him


tangent: what are we nicknaming this account

brainstorming
- boqfie
- barfise
- woweehydra
- twooloo


----------



## bbtbh (Sep 28, 2020)

bbtbh said:


> Herbe said:
> 
> 
> > just quoting my post was what i was talking about ;;
> ...


("in your own words" means don't like, try to guess what we were thinking or try to write some answer that'll make us happy, tell us what you're thinking! I am interested in where your head is at!)


----------



## bbtbh (Sep 28, 2020)

kokorico said:


> kokorico said:
> 
> 
> > him
> ...


kids these days, needing a nickname for a 5-letter name smh

I like twooloo for obvious reasons


----------



## bbtbh (Sep 28, 2020)

I see the chicken has returned to us tbh


----------



## Hydreigon25 (Sep 28, 2020)

bbtbh said:


> time to log into bbt's animal crossing character so i can buy some more good stuff from Redd tbh
> i wonder how many cockroaches she has in her house this time tbh smh #MessyT


I should vote here for not inviting me to see to the island and see what redd has


----------



## Hydreigon25 (Sep 28, 2020)

Hydreigon25 said:


> bbtbh said:
> 
> 
> > time to log into bbt's animal crossing character so i can buy some more good stuff from Redd tbh
> ...


----------



## bbtbh (Sep 28, 2020)

bbtbh said:


> I see the chicken has returned to us tbh


praise be tbh


----------



## bbtbh (Sep 28, 2020)

Hydreigon25 said:


> bbtbh said:
> 
> 
> > time to log into bbt's animal crossing character so i can buy some more good stuff from Redd tbh
> ...


lol tbh 
was just 1 authentic thing tbh
i made eifie buy a cool forgery thing that she can show Blathers tomorrow so he will have to inform her that unfortunately this is fake. This will be the third time Eifie brings fake stuff to Blathers smh


----------



## qenya (Sep 28, 2020)

bbtbh said:


> bbtbh said:
> 
> 
> > I see the chicken has returned to us tbh
> ...


glory in the majesty of my feathery... featheriness

and also the cat (2019) ears which i see i have forgotten to remove


----------



## bbtbh (Sep 28, 2020)

bbtbh said:


> Hydreigon25 said:
> 
> 
> > bbtbh said:
> ...


a) what the fuck
b) smh the spouse is making fun of me for playing mafia. as if I would do any such thing  fortunately no one can prove that I was ever here


----------



## bbtbh (Sep 28, 2020)

kokorico said:


> bbtbh said:
> 
> 
> > bbtbh said:
> ...


oh my god those are cat ears


----------



## qenya (Sep 28, 2020)

bbtbh said:


> kokorico said:
> 
> 
> > bbtbh said:
> ...


they are not very good cat ears tbh


----------



## qenya (Sep 28, 2020)

steering back to relevancy, what d'you think of hydreigon

specifically, spewing "clueless town" more, less, or about the same as usual

(for ref, their previous ISOs 1, 2, both inno. if you haven't read them before and feel inclined to skim.)


----------



## qenya (Sep 28, 2020)

kokorico said:


> steering back to relevancy, what d'you think of hydreigon
> 
> specifically, spewing "clueless town" more, less, or about the same as usual
> 
> (for ref, their previous ISOs 1, 2, both inno. if you haven't read them before and feel inclined to skim.)


this was mainly addressed at twoloo but i am curious in anyone's takes. including that of hydreigon themself.


----------



## bbtbh (Sep 28, 2020)

kokorico said:


> steering back to relevancy, what d'you think of hydreigon
> 
> specifically, spewing "clueless town" more, less, or about the same as usual
> 
> (for ref, their previous ISOs 1, 2, both inno. if you haven't read them before and feel inclined to skim.)


basically nothing. I think this game is very skewed against town because Hydreigon and ZM are both going to be next to impossible to read due to posting very little

I used to think posting very little game-relevant content was mafia-indicative for Hydreigon but in a recent MU game they min-posted d1, didn't really have much content, and got misyeeted as town

at least I'm pretty sure it was them, it was an anonymous game and the GM didn't reveal the identities after smh


----------



## bbtbh (Sep 28, 2020)

-the queen


----------



## bbtbh (Sep 28, 2020)

Do you have any thoughts on players besides us, koko? Any particular reason why you asked about Hydreigon?


----------



## qenya (Sep 28, 2020)

bbtbh said:


> Do you have any thoughts on players besides us, koko? Any particular reason why you asked about Hydreigon?


Well, "why Hydreigon" is very simple: there's not that many other players to look at. I've already made up my mind that I don't want to yeet you today, for choice; we're waiting on Herbe and ZM to answer questions, and I'd rather reserve judgement until then; that only leaves Hydreigon and Mist to examine right now.

Regarding Hydreigon: Although they might be a bit less experienced than some of the rest of us, my impression of their behaviour as town in the two previous games I've played with them is that they do at least try to apply strategies they've learned, even if inexpertly. For example - trying to ISO RNP, "alignment softing". But here there seems to be a bit less of that. They haven't been totally absent, but neither have they done anything much more than idly throwing out non-serious FoSes. This seems to be pretty similar to your take on them, so I'd be curious to see that MU game if you have a link handy.

As for Mist, I'm undecided so far - still turning everything over in my head.


----------



## qenya (Sep 28, 2020)

kokorico said:


> I've already made up my mind that I don't want to yeet you today, for choice


Oh, and to be clear, when I said earlier that I was townleaning you purely off the basis of your vote on me, I was being a bit glib. Certainly that's part of it, but also you're the one person who's been proactive about trying to question people. And while I have no doubt you could convincingly fake that as mafia, my paranoia hasn't quite reached the level where I automatically try to yeet the towniest-seeming person on D1. :P


----------



## Novae (Sep 28, 2020)

a chicken!?


----------



## bbtbh (Sep 28, 2020)

bbtbh said:


> bbtbh said:
> 
> 
> > Hydreigon25 said:
> ...


spouse is such a bad art dealer smh


----------



## bbtbh (Sep 28, 2020)

bbtbh said:


> -the queen


her grumpiness

Also iirc Hydreigon was town in that turbo game and the same was true there.

I dont have much thoughts about Hydreigon. It bothers me that only Herbe and Kokorico have reacted and taken stances on our vote on Kokorico tbh


----------



## bbtbh (Sep 28, 2020)

bbtbh said:


> bbtbh said:
> 
> 
> > -the queen
> ...


my dude he was mafia in that turbo

this is the game where he posted very little as town (Trainer Cameron): https://www.mafiauniverse.com/forums/threads/28155-Pokemon-Rivals-Anonymous


----------



## bbtbh (Sep 28, 2020)

hey @Mistyx do you have any thoughts about any people and if not can you attempt to get some soon

this game is distressingly dead considering that if we yeet wrong in 20 hours and then the mafia gets a kill, we probably lose


----------



## bbtbh (Sep 28, 2020)

koko's answer to me is fair enough(™), I asked because it seemed like there were way better people to ask about and I wondered if that question was performative to give the impression of contributing while also being like "hey so reminder about this common mis-kill, are they suspicious hint hint nudge nudge"


----------



## bbtbh (Sep 28, 2020)

hate when I finally finish doing my day job and assembling my new rowing machine that arrived a month earlier than they said it would and then boq is already asleep


----------



## Novae (Sep 28, 2020)

oh right this is a mafia game i forgot

its fine i have a plan


----------



## Novae (Sep 28, 2020)

*vote: no elim*


----------



## bbtbh (Sep 28, 2020)

bbtbh said:


> hate when I finally finish doing my day job and assembling my new rowing machine that arrived a month earlier than they said it would and then boq is already asleep


Row row row your boat gently down the stream
MERRILY MERRILY MERRILY LIFE IS BUT A DREAM


----------



## bbtbh (Sep 28, 2020)

bbtbh said:


> bbtbh said:
> 
> 
> > hate when I finally finish doing my day job and assembling my new rowing machine that arrived a month earlier than they said it would and then boq is already asleep
> ...


please go back to sleep


----------



## bbtbh (Sep 28, 2020)

bbtbh said:


> bbtbh said:
> 
> 
> > bbtbh said:
> ...


smh spouse is so mean
Fine tbh

As a final parting thing, lest I forget, Mist why is your only real contribution today to vote no elim? I mean, that's fine I guess (though I am allergic to it) if you're unsure/don't feel strongly enough about anyone, but you haven't really done anything today that could potentially help you get to a vote. Is sad tbh


----------



## Novae (Sep 28, 2020)

we are 7 pages in and im doing that thing again where i play in like 7 mafia games at the same time and can focus on none of them


----------



## bbtbh (Sep 28, 2020)

I have fucking row row row your boat stuck in my head

why live


----------



## Novae (Sep 28, 2020)

wooloosad


----------



## bbtbh (Sep 29, 2020)

I appreciate the sympathy, crowd of spectators


----------



## bbtbh (Sep 29, 2020)

*vote Hydreigon*


----------



## Hydreigon25 (Sep 29, 2020)

bbtbh said:


> *vote Hydreigon*


why ?


----------



## bbtbh (Sep 29, 2020)

Hydreigon25 said:


> bbtbh said:
> 
> 
> > *vote Hydreigon*
> ...


why not?


----------



## bbtbh (Sep 29, 2020)

Mistyx said:


> we are 7 pages in and im doing that thing again where i play in like 7 mafia games at the same time and can focus on none of them


So why the vote


----------



## bbtbh (Sep 29, 2020)

bbtbh said:


> I appreciate the sympathy, crowd of spectators


I am such a good spouse tbqh


----------



## Herbe (Sep 29, 2020)

bbtbh said:


> bbtbh said:
> 
> 
> > Herbe said:
> ...


eir first post where e was like "just remembered this game was happening" made me go "oh its not koko cause e wouldn't have remembered to send the kill in" and then go "wait a minute herbe you gullible fuck." so i felt like i was getting bamboozled


----------



## Novae (Sep 29, 2020)

bbtbh said:


> Mistyx said:
> 
> 
> > we are 7 pages in and im doing that thing again where i play in like 7 mafia games at the same time and can focus on none of them
> ...


because it's probably +ev numerically and i don't feel good enough about anything else to justify Not doing that


----------



## Hydreigon25 (Sep 29, 2020)

bbtbh said:


> Hydreigon25 said:
> 
> 
> > bbtbh said:
> ...


talk about a Bruh moment


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 29, 2020)

kokorico said:


> Zero Moment said:
> 
> 
> > oh man I forgot the first night was so short
> ...


nothing, I guess? there's usually nothing to vote on D1, unless people start claiming unprovoked.


----------



## bbtbh (Sep 29, 2020)

Mistyx said:


> bbtbh said:
> 
> 
> > Mistyx said:
> ...


What's your strat to start feeling good about anything tbh


----------



## bbtbh (Sep 29, 2020)

sigh

this game is probably a town loss


----------



## bbtbh (Sep 29, 2020)

Herbe said:


> bbtbh said:
> 
> 
> > bbtbh said:
> ...


cool, thanks for answering!

now I can clarify to koko that e seems to have the wrong idea about why we were voting em

we were voting em because it felt like "I forgot this game existed" into "so how many mafia do you think there are" felt like it could be a wolf trying to be like "look at me I'm so uninformed"


----------



## bbtbh (Sep 29, 2020)

Completed: Kool-Aid Champs Style 15er #1
					






					www.mafiauniverse.com
				




a Hydreigon wolf game if anyone was interested


----------



## bbtbh (Sep 29, 2020)

boq will probably have our vote because I will be at work

I know technically the correct move is to no kill but god that's so boring. I joined the game to analyze people's posts, not their claimed night action results-- uh I mean I'm not here to play mafia

would rather just lose by policy yeeting an inactive :wowee:


----------



## Novae (Sep 29, 2020)

bbtbh said:


> Mistyx said:
> 
> 
> > bbtbh said:
> ...


i have nothing beyond screaming

but i guess i'll give this a shot


----------



## Novae (Sep 29, 2020)

page...2!


Hydreigon25 said:


> @Mistyx & @bbtbh
> 
> do you think that death was randomized between all 7 players ?


@Hydreigon25 Why did you ask this question?


Herbe said:


> hi loves!
> calling it now i bet it's mist /s


@Herbe is there any reason you picked me out of this?


bbtbh said:


> I have a super-spicy one-post scumread that I'm going to sit on until postgame and if somehow this snap one-post read is incorrect (gasp!) I will pretend it never happened


@bbtbh hi if you have a legit scumread why are you just policy voting hydreigon


----------



## Zori (Sep 29, 2020)

*Sleep | 1 | Mistyx (121)
Hydreigon | 1 | bbtbh (129)*​


Spoiler: Vote Log



bbtbh votes Mistyx [->1] (30)
bbtbh votes (Mistyx) -> kokorico [0->1] (46)
Mistyx votes Mistyx [->1] (47)
*Mistyx votes (Mistyx) -> Sleep [0->1] (121)
bbtbh votes (kokorico) -> Hydreigon [0->1] (129)*



About 5.5 hours remain in day.


----------



## Novae (Sep 29, 2020)

hey bbtbh

why are you voting hydreigon over ZM if your reasoning is activity?


----------



## bbtbh (Sep 29, 2020)

because I don't expect anything different from ZM and I know Hydreigon is capable of doing more


----------



## bbtbh (Sep 29, 2020)

I think the answer to the first question is obvious from the quoted post

also that read was the kokorico thing that boq posted pretending it didn't come from me


----------



## Novae (Sep 29, 2020)

ok fair enough

so hydreigon isn't a policy vote but a vote for being underwhelming?


----------



## bbtbh (Sep 29, 2020)

it's kinda both


----------



## Novae (Sep 29, 2020)

once again fair enough


----------



## qenya (Sep 29, 2020)

bbtbh said:


> now I can clarify to koko that e seems to have the wrong idea about why we were voting em
> 
> we were voting em because it felt like "I forgot this game existed" into "so how many mafia do you think there are" felt like it could be a wolf trying to be like "look at me I'm so uninformed"


oh, yeah, i got that. and like i said, i'd be agreeing with you if it were... not me.

also fwiw it was less "forgot this game existed" and more "forgot this game was starting today"



bbtbh said:


> Completed: Kool-Aid Champs Style 15er #1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hmm, ok. that actually looks more like (what I've been thinking of as) their town game than the other game you posted, so... idk.


----------



## qenya (Sep 29, 2020)

kokorico said:


> bbtbh said:
> 
> 
> > Completed: Kool-Aid Champs Style 15er #1
> ...


this is poorly worded

what I mean is, if you had linked me these two games and asked me which one they were town and which one they were wolf, I would have got it wrong

so that perhaps makes me less willing to suss them straight off the bat here based on the lack of content.


----------



## bbtbh (Sep 29, 2020)

kokorico said:


> kokorico said:
> 
> 
> > bbtbh said:
> ...


yeah that was why I basically have no read


----------



## qenya (Sep 29, 2020)

Mistyx said:


> page...2!
> 
> 
> Hydreigon25 said:
> ...


if we're playing keldeoquestions now

@Mistyx supposing you _had_ to vote for someone right now, who would it be and why


----------



## Novae (Sep 29, 2020)

kokorico said:


> @Mistyx supposing you _had_ to vote for someone right now, who would it be and why


probably ZM for lack of engagement


----------



## bbtbh (Sep 29, 2020)

Mistyx said:


> bbtbh said:
> 
> 
> > Mistyx said:
> ...


lol sorry but that doesnt sound like fun


----------



## bbtbh (Sep 29, 2020)

Mistyx said:


> page...2!
> 
> 
> Hydreigon25 said:
> ...


it was bbt doing the vote but i will hazard a guess (and I see that bbt has posted) that vote parking on a scum read and just watching how the other people in the game either sit and stare for the whole day, being passive is not as helpful than trying to stirr up some stuff.

FYI I am going to change my vote to Kokorico before deadline
If I can be arsed, that is.


----------



## bbtbh (Sep 29, 2020)

Zori said:


> *Sleep | 1 | Mistyx (121)
> Hydreigon | 1 | bbtbh (129)*​
> 
> 
> ...


wait is the day over or are we set in the wrong time zone smh


----------



## Novae (Sep 29, 2020)

we still have two hours


----------



## bbtbh (Sep 29, 2020)

Also mist idk if you saw but we did vote our scum pick at the start of the day 

Considering Hydreigon, both funnily and sadly enough, he isn't that underwhelming in this game tbh


----------



## bbtbh (Sep 29, 2020)

Nice tbh


----------



## bbtbh (Sep 29, 2020)

Or maybe I should close my eyes and vote one of the barely posting players tbh


----------



## bbtbh (Sep 29, 2020)

Also regarding it being +EV to sleep. That may be so, but it is also +ev to have a conversation. Starting to talk about sleep early in a game, especially a small game, creates an expectation that it is fine to barely post at all during the day. Considering that our slot has been loud and gunning for Kokorico might create a pretense that we will either sleep or yeet Koko, which is accepted by the silent thread consensus.

This can both be from aloof town who just don't want to die, or scum who is just going with the flow. If Koko is town, then scum can sit back and relax. Maybe throw some shade at us for pushing a town player (because only scum pushes town in mafia tbh).

In a way I like the pace because of my work but in another way I wish there were more posts with content.

Anyway, with this said I start to lean that Kokorico is maybe town? Which might be stupid, since I am gauging that from thread aloofness. Either that or er is scum with Mist tbh. But I always scum read Mist so that's that tbh


----------



## bbtbh (Sep 29, 2020)

Last post's first paragraph is a general rant about the game state and what I speculate is a sort of site meta. Not at anyone personally. Sorry if I am being rude here tbh


----------



## bbtbh (Sep 29, 2020)

Mistyx said:


> kokorico said:
> 
> 
> > @Mistyx supposing you _had_ to vote for someone right now, who would it be and why
> ...


You should vote there tbh


----------



## qenya (Sep 29, 2020)

Mistyx said:


> kokorico said:
> 
> 
> > @Mistyx supposing you _had_ to vote for someone right now, who would it be and why
> ...


is that not entirely typical for ZM on d1 tho

if you're just on "policy yeet the inactives", why ZM and not hydreigon or herbe. just magnitude of inactivity?


----------



## qenya (Sep 29, 2020)

bbtbh said:


> Considering Hydreigon, both funnily and sadly enough, he isn't that underwhelming in this game tbh


i don't understand what this means


----------



## Novae (Sep 29, 2020)

it's not a policy yeet

...ok its a policy yeet but i promise 1/2-posting is >rand to hit scum

also sure i shall *vote: ZM*


----------



## bbtbh (Sep 29, 2020)

kokorico said:


> bbtbh said:
> 
> 
> > Considering Hydreigon, both funnily and sadly enough, he isn't that underwhelming in this game tbh
> ...


It is both funny and sad that, when looking at this game, Hydreigon is not underwhelming.


----------



## bbtbh (Sep 29, 2020)

Mistyx said:


> it's not a policy yeet
> 
> ...ok its a policy yeet but i promise 1/2-posting is >rand to hit scum
> 
> also sure i shall *vote: ZM*


Cool
*vote: ZM*


----------



## bbtbh (Sep 29, 2020)

Silence tbh


----------



## qenya (Sep 29, 2020)

bbtbh said:


> Silence tbh


it's been ten minutes, chill


----------



## Zori (Sep 29, 2020)

*Zero Moment | 2 | Mistyx (169), bbtbh (171)*​


Spoiler: Vote Log



bbtbh votes Mistyx [>1] (30)
bbtbh votes (Mistyx) > kokorico [0>1] (46)
Mistyx votes Mistyx [>1] (47)
Mistyx votes (Mistyx) > Sleep [0>1] (121)
bbtbh votes (kokorico) > Hydreigon [0>1] (129)
*Mistyx votes (Sleep) > Zero Moment [0>1] (169)
bbtbh votes (Hydreigon) > Zero Moment [0>2] (171)*



About 1.5 hours remain in day


----------



## qenya (Sep 29, 2020)

bbtbh said:


> Also regarding it being +EV to sleep. That may be so, but it is also +ev to have a conversation.


yeah i don't disagree, even if we end up losing our nerve near eod and getting back on the abstain train, it would be nice if we had some competing wagons...  so in a spirit of lively discussion-causing, and mostly by process of elimination: *Mistyx*



bbtbh said:


> Anyway, with this said I start to lean that Kokorico is maybe town? Which might be stupid, since I am gauging that from thread aloofness.


fwiw, giving zero shits about votes on me is absolutely a thing i do (in public, anyway) regardless of alignment

not that that means anyone else has an excuse


----------



## qenya (Sep 29, 2020)

bbtbh said:


> kokorico said:
> 
> 
> > bbtbh said:
> ...


i mean i would say everyone has been pretty underwhelming in this game so far tbqh

but why would that be either funny or sad


----------



## bbtbh (Sep 29, 2020)

kokorico said:


> bbtbh said:
> 
> 
> > Silence tbh
> ...


I am chill?


----------



## bbtbh (Sep 29, 2020)

kokorico said:


> bbtbh said:
> 
> 
> > Also regarding it being +EV to sleep. That may be so, but it is also +ev to have a conversation.
> ...


i approve of vote
yes, i was mainly looking at how everyone else have reacted/not reacted to our early focus on you. You are playing the game so we wont vote you today tbh


----------



## bbtbh (Sep 29, 2020)

kokorico said:


> bbtbh said:
> 
> 
> > kokorico said:
> ...


It is funny because Hydreigon being underwhelming is a regular thing
It is sad because Hydreigon is not underwhelming in this context, where he'd be that in other games with the exact same posts tbh


----------



## qenya (Sep 29, 2020)

bbtbh said:


> kokorico said:
> 
> 
> > bbtbh said:
> ...


yeah sorry that came across more aggressive than intended

if i could have my time on earth again, it would read as follows:

it's been ten minutes, chill lol



bbtbh said:


> kokorico said:
> 
> 
> > bbtbh said:
> ...


oic


----------



## bbtbh (Sep 29, 2020)

i was trying to get some reactions and stuff. Thats all tbh


----------



## bbtbh (Sep 29, 2020)

god boq it has been but a mere 10 minutes in our progress around the sun. might I suggest that you kindly chill the fuck out


----------



## bbtbh (Sep 29, 2020)

I have a terrible spouse tbh


----------



## qenya (Sep 29, 2020)

bbtbh said:


> god boq it has been but a mere 10 minutes in our progress around the sun. might I suggest that you kindly chill the fuck out


oh god is this a bit

are we doing a bit


----------



## bbtbh (Sep 29, 2020)

I am hilarious


----------



## Novae (Sep 29, 2020)

wowee tbh


----------



## bbtbh (Sep 29, 2020)

bbtbh said:


> I am hilarious


alright then tbh
since you are the funny one, you will be in charge of our vote tbh


----------



## qenya (Sep 29, 2020)

I'd just like to interject for a moment. What you're referring to as 10 minutes, is in fact, Chill/10 minutes, or as I've recently taken to calling it, Chill plus 10 minutes. 10 minutes is not an relaxation period unto itself, but rather another free component of a fully functioning Chill system made useful by calming meditations, cool drinks and isolation from stressors comprising a full relaxation as defined by WebMD.

Many mental health professionals run a modified version of the Chill system every day, without realizing it. Through a peculiar turn of events, the version of chilling which is widely used today takes about ten minutes, and many of its users are not aware that it is basically chilling, developed by the Chill Project.

There really are 10 minutes, and these people are using it for relaxation, but it is just a part of the system they use. 10 minutes is the cooldown period: a unit of time which can be allocated to the various tasks that you perform. Time is an essential part of relaxation, but useless by itself; it can only function in the context of a complete relaxation routine. 10 minutes are normally used in combination with chilling: the whole system is basically chilling with 10 minutes added, or Chill/10 minutes. All the so-called "10-minute periods" are really occurrences of Chill/10 minutes!


----------



## bbtbh (Sep 29, 2020)

why such a long post. chillax ur stax


----------



## bbtbh (Sep 29, 2020)

bbtbh said:


> bbtbh said:
> 
> 
> > I am hilarious
> ...


*vote bbtbh*


----------



## qenya (Sep 29, 2020)

*ahem*

anyway, regarding my vote on mist: i confess i am finding it difficult to look past how she instantly jumped to the "1 'official' mafia + 1 outgroup" conclusion, and not sure how much headspace i should be devoting to it

i was joking at the time with "is this a snakewhistle" but i've been having second thoughts. the way i see it is, it's just not a conclusion that intuitively springs to mind, right. like... how would it work? why frame it like that? how is it different from just two mafiosi who don't know each other's identities (and either one is solely responsible for the nightkill, or they alternate, or it's random, or something like that)? to me it makes it seem like you're thinking of it like this because that's how the gm framed it in your role pm.

'tis possible that this take's trash and i'm terribly tunnelled. i did try to spend some time in the headspace of "assume mist is town, where does that take us" but i derived no useful insights. idk.


----------



## bbtbh (Sep 29, 2020)

also hang on this reminds me of a really golden meme that @Panini posted once


----------



## Zori (Sep 29, 2020)

*Zero Moment | 1 | Mistyx (169)
Mistyx | 1 | kokorico (175)
bbtbh | 1 | bbtbh (190)*​


Spoiler: Vote Log



bbtbh votes Mistyx [>1] (30)
bbtbh votes (Mistyx) > kokorico [0>1] (46)
Mistyx votes Mistyx [>1] (47)
Mistyx votes (Mistyx) > Sleep [0>1] (121)
bbtbh votes (kokorico) > Hydreigon [0>1] (129)
*Mistyx votes (Sleep) > Zero Moment [0>1] (169)*
bbtbh votes (Hydreigon) > Zero Moment [0>2] (171)
*kokorico votes Mistyx [>1] (175)
bbtbh votes (Zero Moment) > bbtbh (190)*



day ends in 50 minutes


----------



## bbtbh (Sep 29, 2020)




----------



## bbtbh (Sep 29, 2020)

let it rand


----------



## bbtbh (Sep 29, 2020)

I didn't think hard enough about Mist's suggestion to equate it to two mafia who don't know each other tbh


----------



## qenya (Sep 29, 2020)

bbtbh said:


>


i'm a simple chicken, i see a longpost, i trust it

*Stryke*


----------



## qenya (Sep 29, 2020)

bbtbh said:


>


honestly a pretty high-effort meme. i am inexplicably curious about whether the tofu panini had for lunch with her friends at the newly opened korean restaurant that Wednesday was to her liking.


----------



## qenya (Sep 29, 2020)

kokorico said:


> honestly a pretty high-effort meme. i am inexplicably curious about whether the tofu panini had for lunch with her friends at the newly opened korean restaurant that Wednesday was to her liking.


mmm... tofu panini.


----------



## Zori (Sep 29, 2020)

20 minutes remain in day.


----------



## bbtbh (Sep 29, 2020)

omg guys help

I have a meeting at EoD and can't be here but boq says I'm the one in charge because "[he is] chilling"

what have I done


----------



## Novae (Sep 29, 2020)

bbtbh said:


> omg guys help
> 
> I have a meeting at EoD and can't be here but boq says I'm the one in charge because "[he is] chilling"
> 
> what have I done


woweek


----------



## qenya (Sep 29, 2020)

bbtbh said:


> omg guys help
> 
> I have a meeting at EoD and can't be here but boq says I'm the one in charge because "[he is] chilling"
> 
> what have I done


oh dear

sorry


----------



## bbtbh (Sep 29, 2020)

gotta reap what you sow spice girl tbh


----------



## qenya (Sep 29, 2020)

at least unvote yourself tbh


----------



## qenya (Sep 29, 2020)

kokorico said:


> at least unvote yourself tbh


(unless you are in fact mafia)


----------



## bbtbh (Sep 29, 2020)

bbt is panicking in dms tbh

who is unchill now tbqfh


----------



## Zori (Sep 29, 2020)

5 minutes left in day
I don't think there were any vote changes since last VC


----------



## Novae (Sep 29, 2020)

boq pls


----------



## qenya (Sep 29, 2020)

i swear to god, if we lose because the yeet rands onto twoloo-


----------



## bbtbh (Sep 29, 2020)

whats up guys i thought we were chillin' and not takin' things seriously tbh
only boring people take things seriously tbh


----------



## bbtbh (Sep 29, 2020)

brb tbh


----------



## bbtbh (Sep 29, 2020)

a shit i wrote a post 1 minute in-between. Gotta take it easy tbh

oh btw *vote mist *


----------



## bbtbh (Sep 29, 2020)

just kidding *vote sleep tbh*


----------



## Zori (Sep 29, 2020)

Day is over.


----------



## Zori (Sep 29, 2020)

*Zero Moment | 1 | Mistyx (169)
Mistyx | 1 | kokorico (175)
Sleep | 1 | bbtbh (190)*​


Spoiler: Vote Log



bbtbh votes Mistyx [>1] (30)
bbtbh votes (Mistyx) > kokorico [0>1] (46)
Mistyx votes Mistyx [>1] (47)
Mistyx votes (Mistyx) > Sleep [0>1] (121)
bbtbh votes (kokorico) > Hydreigon [0>1] (129)
*Mistyx votes (Sleep) > Zero Moment [0>1] (169)*
bbtbh votes (Hydreigon) > Zero Moment [0>2] (171)
*kokorico votes Mistyx [>1] (175)*
bbtbh votes (Zero Moment) > bbtbh [1>1] (190)
bbtbh votes (bbtbh) > Mistyx [0>2] (213)
*bbtbh votes (Mistyx) > Sleep [1>1] (214)*



Imagine having a leading wagon


----------



## Zori (Sep 29, 2020)

*bbtbh (214)


----------



## Zori (Sep 29, 2020)




----------



## Zori (Sep 29, 2020)

*Zero Moment has died.*



*They were Mismagius.

Night 1 begins and will end in 24 hours.*​


Spoiler: Pings



@Mistyx
@Herbe
@Hydreigon25
Zero Moment
tbh²
@kokorico
@bbtbh





Spoiler: Game Summary



*N0 *- *tbh² - Yamask
D1* - *Zero Moment - Mismagius*


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 29, 2020)

wow imagine an entire discussion about getting you voted out happening while you're sleeping


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Sep 30, 2020)

yo what the fuck why wasn't i notified a game was actually happening


----------



## Zori (Sep 30, 2020)

*Mistyx has died.



She was Sylveon.

Day 2 begins and will end in 48 hours.*​


Spoiler: Pings



Mistyx
@Herbe
@Hydreigon25
Zero Moment
tbh²
@kokorico
@bbtbh





Spoiler: Game Summary



*N0 *- *tbh² - Yamask
D1* - *Zero Moment - Mismagius
N1 *- *Mistyx - Sylveon*


----------



## bbtbh (Sep 30, 2020)

I for one am shocked


----------



## bbtbh (Sep 30, 2020)

I think we should massclaim

we can go whenever


----------



## bbtbh (Sep 30, 2020)

I wish I could come up with a good order for massclaim but that would require me to town read someone


----------



## bbtbh (Sep 30, 2020)

RedneckPhoenix said:


> yo what the fuck why wasn't i notified a game was actually happening


to be fair, this isn't really happening


----------



## bbtbh (Sep 30, 2020)

sup my dudes oh it is just bbt here


----------



## Hydreigon25 (Sep 30, 2020)

Zori said:


> *Mistyx has died.
> 
> View attachment 819
> 
> ...


i don't know but I think mist died because of the following ( see below ), it might be me being paranoid but maybe the 2 deaths could be linked somehow 




Mistyx said:


> page...2!
> 
> 
> Hydreigon25 said:
> ...





Zori said:


> *Zero Moment | 1 | Mistyx (169)*
> *Mistyx | 1 | kokorico (175)*
> *bbtbh | 1 | bbtbh (190)*​
> 
> ...


----------



## bbtbh (Sep 30, 2020)

I dont get what you mean hydreigon


----------



## bbtbh (Sep 30, 2020)

hey @Hydreigon25 what do you think of us all role claiming?


----------



## bbtbh (Sep 30, 2020)

I think Herbe > kokorico > Hydreigon > us would be my preferred claim order


----------



## Hydreigon25 (Sep 30, 2020)

Basically ghost types can learn destiny bond ( in the Pokémon video games ) i don't know about here though but if something like that exist here anyone could die if town lynches a mafia ( assuming the mafia has ghost types )


----------



## Hydreigon25 (Sep 30, 2020)

bbtbh said:


> I think Herbe > kokorico > Hydreigon > us would be my preferred claim order


that is fine with me


----------



## qenya (Sep 30, 2020)

down for massclaim

i'd like to claim third

don't care about anyone else


----------



## Herbe (Sep 30, 2020)

i'm a modified vanillizer, i was trying to crumb it by dropping the ice cream thing, if someone is using a move and i target them then they get vanillized. i'm also treestumpy and can talk after death (being ghost and such)


----------



## qenya (Sep 30, 2020)

bbtbh said:


> I dont get what you mean hydreigon


it's unclear but i think they're trying to suggest mist was killed because she voted for ZM


----------



## qenya (Sep 30, 2020)

@Hydreigon25 how would you feel about claiming next


----------



## bbtbh (Sep 30, 2020)

yeh i got it now tbh


----------



## qenya (Sep 30, 2020)

welp i guess hydreigon's logged off

how about you twooloo, d'you fancy claiming

(wanting to claim third was not a joke, btw, i have a sensible reason for it)


----------



## bbtbh (Sep 30, 2020)

bbt wrote us last for a reason so I will stand by tbh


----------



## qenya (Sep 30, 2020)

fair enough


----------



## bbtbh (Sep 30, 2020)

I mean I put us last because I know we're town and the more people the mafia has to worry about contradicting them the better

I put kokorico second and Hydreigon third because it's just a case of who do I want to have less information when having to fake claim if they are mafia

I considered putting koko first and maybe should have but I didn't think people were gonna go ahead and claim this quick lol


----------



## bbtbh (Sep 30, 2020)

btw, we're basically confirmed town because if we had just voted Mist last second yesterday instead of sleep the game would be over already


----------



## Hydreigon25 (Sep 30, 2020)

kokorico said:


> welp i guess hydreigon's logged off
> 
> how about you twooloo, d'you fancy claiming
> 
> (wanting to claim third was not a joke, btw, i have a sensible reason for it)


I'm back on for a few minutes 



kokorico said:


> @Hydreigon25 how would you feel about claiming next


bbt had me 3rd for a reason though


----------



## bbtbh (Sep 30, 2020)

I kind of don't care enough to insist on anything so maybe it's okay for Hydreigon to go first lol

idk boq can decide


----------



## Hydreigon25 (Sep 30, 2020)

does anyone think kokorico could be hiding something from town ?


----------



## bbtbh (Sep 30, 2020)

@Herbe so if the person you targeted is not using an action that night, are they not vanilla-ized?

who have been your targets?


----------



## bbtbh (Sep 30, 2020)

Hydreigon25 said:


> does anyone think kokorico could be hiding something from town ?


I have been back and forth on koko this entire game

e's basically the only person who has an interaction with ZM, which was a random softball question randomly directed at him

at times e has sounded more like eir regular town self

idk


----------



## bbtbh (Sep 30, 2020)

going after Mist, the person "pushing" ZM (for some definition of pushing) after questioning that was like "but if you're voting inactives then why ZM over Hydreigon or Herbe" feels possibly more power-wolfy than I expect from koko

I have an impression of em as a busser


----------



## bbtbh (Sep 30, 2020)

I really wish we had been voting someone besides ourselves at EoD so I could actually make conclusions about koko's alignment from votes

clearly this is all boq's fault. I am blameless


----------



## bbtbh (Sep 30, 2020)

@Hydreigon25, what are your thoughts on Herbe and on us?


----------



## bbtbh (Sep 30, 2020)

Hydreigon25 said:


> kokorico said:
> 
> 
> > welp i guess hydreigon's logged off
> ...


no she had you at first lol


----------



## bbtbh (Sep 30, 2020)

bbtbh said:


> I kind of don't care enough to insist on anything so maybe it's okay for Hydreigon to go first lol
> 
> idk boq can decide


i dont care either tbh


----------



## bbtbh (Sep 30, 2020)

bbtbh said:


> Hydreigon25 said:
> 
> 
> > kokorico said:
> ...


oh wait no my fault, my brain is wonky tbh


----------



## bbtbh (Sep 30, 2020)

like, anyone of you, claim.


----------



## Hydreigon25 (Sep 30, 2020)

my claim is a town role


----------



## bbtbh (Sep 30, 2020)

Hydreigon25 said:


> my claim is a town role


well ofc you say that
why are you being coy?


----------



## bbtbh (Sep 30, 2020)

nice


----------



## Hydreigon25 (Sep 30, 2020)

bbtbh said:


> Hydreigon25 said:
> 
> 
> > my claim is a town role
> ...


Because i don't want to get night killed by the mafia


----------



## bbtbh (Sep 30, 2020)

Hydreigon25 said:


> bbtbh said:
> 
> 
> > Hydreigon25 said:
> ...


there are 4 people left. this is probably the final day

that's why I suggested we mass claim


----------



## qenya (Sep 30, 2020)

oh god. i knew this would happen and i don't know why i thought it wouldn't


----------



## bbtbh (Sep 30, 2020)

Hydreigon25 said:


> bbtbh said:
> 
> 
> > Hydreigon25 said:
> ...


night kills dont matter atm


----------



## qenya (Sep 30, 2020)

ok, fine. im gunsmith (the original one, not the one that reads cops as red)

n0 twooloo green
n1 herbe green (herb always green, but moreso this game)

was hoping to either (semi-)verify two claims or catch one out, but eh


----------



## bbtbh (Sep 30, 2020)

gumsmith just gives a red on a vigilante or mafia?


----------



## bbtbh (Sep 30, 2020)

I suppose today is quite easy for you then koko, isn't it


----------



## bbtbh (Sep 30, 2020)

imagine sweet little Wooloo having a gun

actually I may have seen fanart of that


----------



## qenya (Sep 30, 2020)

bbtbh said:


> gumsmith just gives a red on a vigilante or mafia?


yes, or green on a mafia who can't use a nightkill for some reason

i am mildly paranoid that hydreigon is vig and one of you or herbe is some bizarre unusual mafia role


----------



## bbtbh (Sep 30, 2020)

@Herbe welcome to the probably confirmed town club

lettuce interrogate koko and Hydreigon I guess


----------



## qenya (Sep 30, 2020)

kokorico said:


> i am mildly paranoid that hydreigon is vig and one of you or herbe is some bizarre unusual mafia role


in part because if there is *no* vig and *no* unusual mafia role, i don't see why zori would have included gunsmith instead of just cop


----------



## qenya (Sep 30, 2020)

kokorico said:


> kokorico said:
> 
> 
> > i am mildly paranoid that hydreigon is vig and one of you or herbe is some bizarre unusual mafia role
> ...


unless just to fuck with us


----------



## bbtbh (Sep 30, 2020)

hrgh I don't want to think that much


----------



## bbtbh (Sep 30, 2020)

@Hydreigon25 it's your turn


----------



## bbtbh (Sep 30, 2020)

I think it might actually be Hydreigon tbh

I voted him yesterday hoping to prompt him into his usual "why would you vote a town for no reason?" and stuff but instead just got nothing


----------



## qenya (Sep 30, 2020)

bbtbh said:


> hrgh I don't want to think that much


i mean i can understand why you wouldn't, since not thinking that much would clear you as town


----------



## bbtbh (Sep 30, 2020)

kokorico said:


> bbtbh said:
> 
> 
> > hrgh I don't want to think that much
> ...


I'm already basically cleared

see above


----------



## bbtbh (Sep 30, 2020)

bbtbh said:


> kokorico said:
> 
> 
> > bbtbh said:
> ...


all thanks to me being chill tbh


----------



## bbtbh (Sep 30, 2020)

bbtbh said:


> bbtbh said:
> 
> 
> > kokorico said:
> ...


smh


----------



## bbtbh (Sep 30, 2020)

bbtbh said:


> bbtbh said:
> 
> 
> > bbtbh said:
> ...


It is spelt "Thank you" and can be added with a nice ", spouse. Here, you may hold Barfie for five seconds as a reward tbh" tbh


----------



## qenya (Sep 30, 2020)

bbtbh said:


> I'm already basically cleared
> 
> see above


yeah, regarding this:


bbtbh said:


> btw, we're basically confirmed town because if we had just voted Mist last second yesterday instead of sleep the game would be over already


this assumes scum!you would have been fully informed

i'm envisaging something like: you are outgroup mafia. you don't know zm's identity (but maybe he knows yours). the nightkill starts with him, and when he dies it passes to you. so on n0 you would have been green to me, but if i checked you again you'd be red

i have zero confidence in my ability to read you (and don't see a plausible way for herbe to be the wolf, since there _was_ a nightkill last night, at the same time i checked him) so i think my vote is going to be mostly be based on hydreigon's behaviour. occam's razor says it's just them, sure, but it's 46 hours till eod, no need to rush into this decision


----------



## Hydreigon25 (Sep 30, 2020)

bbtbh said:


> I think it might actually be Hydreigon tbh
> 
> I voted him yesterday hoping to prompt him into his usual "why would you vote a town for no reason?" and stuff but instead just got nothing


i wonder if there is a town roleblocker that would block someone with a town protective role


----------



## Eifie (Sep 30, 2020)

kokorico said:


> bbtbh said:
> 
> 
> > I'm already basically cleared
> ...


that is why I said basically

also, that is not how outgroup works


----------



## Eifie (Sep 30, 2020)

Hydreigon25 said:


> bbtbh said:
> 
> 
> > I think it might actually be Hydreigon tbh
> ...


are you claiming doctor?


----------



## bbtbh (Sep 30, 2020)

ey spouse you are on the wrong account smh


----------



## bbtbh (Sep 30, 2020)

that was an imposter


----------



## bbtbh (Sep 30, 2020)

ok so presumably Hydreigon is claiming to have healed Mist


----------



## bbtbh (Sep 30, 2020)

we are a sweet precious Wooloo that is "possession immune" which actually means we are immune to all harmful effects of abilities used by ghost type Pokémon

unfortunately since the factional kill is unassigned that does not make us deathproof


----------



## bbtbh (Sep 30, 2020)

@Herbe tell us your targets pls


----------



## Hydreigon25 (Sep 30, 2020)

Eifie said:


> Hydreigon25 said:
> 
> 
> > bbtbh said:
> ...





Spoiler









						Role - Mafia Universe
					

Welcome to Mafia Universe - a site offering completely automated Forum Mafia Games! The game goes by many names: Mafia, Werewolf, Killer, Assassin, Detective, Witch Hunt, Lupus in Tabula, Slasher, and others. Whichever variant you are used to, your thirst for eliminating bad guys or manipulating...




					www.mafiauniverse.com
				







 what made it obvious ?


----------



## bbtbh (Sep 30, 2020)

Hydreigon25 said:


> Eifie said:
> 
> 
> > Hydreigon25 said:
> ...


I am very clever tbh

who did you target n0?


----------



## Hydreigon25 (Sep 30, 2020)

i choose wrong  & doc/healed protected Herbe


----------



## Hydreigon25 (Sep 30, 2020)

why the confused reaction @kokorico ?


----------



## bbtbh (Sep 30, 2020)

so kokorico whats your role


----------



## bbtbh (Sep 30, 2020)

sorry i missed that post smh

i should not play when i am dead tired


----------



## qenya (Sep 30, 2020)

Eifie said:


> also, that is not how outgroup works


it's within the range of variations described by the mafiascum wiki article tbh



Hydreigon25 said:


> why the confused reaction @kokorico ?


on #280? because i didn't get the link between what you were quoting and what you were saying

it makes more sense now you've claimed doctor


----------



## qenya (Sep 30, 2020)

...i'mma be honest, i don't see any reason why a mafia roleblocker would have targeted hydreigon last night


----------



## qenya (Sep 30, 2020)

kokorico said:


> ...i'mma be honest, i don't see any reason why a mafia roleblocker would have targeted hydreigon last night


especially not if it was outgroup!twooloo

yeah fine *hydreigon*

pending what herbe says his actions were


----------



## bbtbh (Sep 30, 2020)

I'm leaning towards voting koko right now


----------



## bbtbh (Sep 30, 2020)

hrm would wolf koko basically green check two town in f4 tho


----------



## bbtbh (Sep 30, 2020)

i endorse it


----------



## bbtbh (Sep 30, 2020)

I mean e would probably expect to win a thunderdome with Hydreigon...


----------



## bbtbh (Sep 30, 2020)

thanks bbt


----------



## qenya (Sep 30, 2020)

bbtbh said:


> hrm would wolf koko basically green check two town in f4 tho


to be fair, the answer is "yes, absolutely, if e was confident that nobody had mech to contradict em"


----------



## bbtbh (Sep 30, 2020)

bbtbh said:


> thanks bbt


Why are you thanking yourself


----------



## bbtbh (Sep 30, 2020)

kokorico said:


> bbtbh said:
> 
> 
> > hrm would wolf koko basically green check two town in f4 tho
> ...


Afaik no one does have mech to contradict

Hmmmmmm


----------



## bbtbh (Sep 30, 2020)

bbtbh said:


> bbtbh said:
> 
> 
> > thanks bbt
> ...


that was you of course


----------



## bbtbh (Sep 30, 2020)

bbtbh said:


> bbtbh said:
> 
> 
> > bbtbh said:
> ...


why are you talking to yourself


----------



## bbtbh (Sep 30, 2020)

bbtbh said:


> bbtbh said:
> 
> 
> > bbtbh said:
> ...


I am not smh smh

this is slander by spice girl tbh smh


----------



## qenya (Sep 30, 2020)

do you guys do this every time you hydra


----------



## bbtbh (Sep 30, 2020)

@kokorico why Herbe last night?


----------



## bbtbh (Sep 30, 2020)

kokorico said:


> do you guys do this every time you hydra


you should read the first page of our ISO in the bbtbh game I linked

quality imo


----------



## qenya (Sep 30, 2020)

bbtbh said:


> @kokorico why Herbe last night?


ooh! good question.

so, options were
- hydreigon
- herbe
- mist
- you again, just in case

although i was a little paranoid of the secret!wolf!you possibility (because i was wondering why zori would have included a gunsmith rather than just a cop), i didn't judge it likely enough to risk wasting my check on it

and i figured mist was probably conftown by virtue of d1, since wolf!she could have won by doing literally anything other than fosing zm

to decide between the other two, i basically used my normal cop logic. who would i rather have in towncore, and who would i rather be trying to sort by reads? and the answer is herbe and hydreigon respectively.


----------



## qenya (Sep 30, 2020)

kokorico said:


> i was wondering why zori would have included a gunsmith rather than just a cop


fwiw my assumption atm is that there was a vig and they are dead


----------



## bbtbh (Sep 30, 2020)

kokorico said:


> bbtbh said:
> 
> 
> > @kokorico why Herbe last night?
> ...


your whole reason for voting Mist d1 was that she said something about outgroups that made you think she was part of a mafia team containing an outgroup. so why did her voting ZM make you think she was probably conftown?


----------



## qenya (Sep 30, 2020)

bbtbh said:


> kokorico said:
> 
> 
> > bbtbh said:
> ...


that's a good point tbh, didn't reason it through that far.

if i had, i expect i would have reached the same conclusion. the comment making her mafia was far from a sure thing, and if she had been town then she would have been a great candidate for the nightkill (as in fact did end up happening) because of her towncred.


----------



## bbtbh (Sep 30, 2020)

you say it was far from a sure thing, and yet that was the only vote you ever made and you didn't seem interested in looking at other options even when the vote was stuck at 1-1-1 at the end of the day


----------



## qenya (Sep 30, 2020)

...nor did anyone

there wasn't a great deal else to look at

i don't think anyone's pretending hitting zm was more than blind luck


----------



## bbtbh (Sep 30, 2020)

Zori says she doesn't know much about balancing small games but I feel like it really does not take much knowledge to not include a vigilante in 7p

then again we also had an n0 in 7p

but I feel like it takes even _less_ knowledge to not include a vigilante _and_ an n0 kill in 7p


----------



## bbtbh (Sep 30, 2020)

kokorico said:


> ...nor did anyone
> 
> there wasn't a great deal else to look at
> 
> i don't think anyone's pretending hitting zm was more than blind luck


if I'd been in the position where the most active player was joke-voting themselves into a 1-1-1 tie at EoD I'd probably panic consolidate onto the other wagon at last minute tbh


----------



## bbtbh (Sep 30, 2020)

I dunno

I feel like that vote was very static for a possibility that you seem to have immediately forgotten after the flip


----------



## qenya (Sep 30, 2020)

bbtbh said:


> that was the only vote you ever made


also, on this, i tend not to vote early. i seem to be in good company on this in tcod

i kinda don't see the point of voting unless you believe it's likely to be your final vote (which is the only one that counts). you can say "to provide pressure" but why not simply provide pressure by talking tbh


----------



## bbtbh (Sep 30, 2020)

meh

this is not worth pursuing anyway


----------



## bbtbh (Sep 30, 2020)

zzz... I will await Herbe's answers.


----------



## qenya (Sep 30, 2020)

bbtbh said:


> Zori says she doesn't know much about balancing small games but I feel like it really does not take much knowledge to not include a vigilante in 7p
> 
> then again we also had an n0 in 7p
> 
> but I feel like it takes even _less_ knowledge to not include a vigilante _and_ an n0 kill in 7p


i mean i didn't know there was any particular balance reason to not include a vigilante or nightstart in 7p

you may be ascribing far too much mafia experience to everybody else



bbtbh said:


> if I'd been in the position where the most active player was joke-voting themselves into a 1-1-1 tie at EoD I'd probably panic consolidate onto the other wagon at last minute tbh


it was fairly obvious, at least to me, that you were fishing for reactions and did not actually intend to yeet yourself tbh


----------



## bbtbh (Sep 30, 2020)

the balance reason is the obvious one that it makes d1 mylo


----------



## bbtbh (Sep 30, 2020)

I am sure Seshas does know this because in a recent mafia.gg game she purposely refrained from killing n0 because she realized the numbers made it so that mafia autowin if they get an n0 kill


----------



## bbtbh (Sep 30, 2020)

anyway it is pointless to discuss with someone why I think they seem like the wolf and no one else seems likely to post in the thread at all tbh

guess I will move this discussion to our hydra chat by which I mean lol we won't talk about anything and I'll make boq do the vote


----------



## bbtbh (Sep 30, 2020)

oh, one more question. what does your role PM tell you about what gives you a green check and what gives you a red check? I'm not entirely clear on that


----------



## qenya (Sep 30, 2020)

bbtbh said:


> oh, one more question. what does your role PM tell you about what gives you a green check and what gives you a red check? I'm not entirely clear on that


red check = target is able to directly cause death by their action


----------



## bbtbh (Sep 30, 2020)

hmm, I guess we would be immune to vigilante kills if the vig was exactly tbh, and there's a doctor claim. would that be enough to justify the presence of extra killpower in a small game...


----------



## bbtbh (Sep 30, 2020)

it is amusing that both non-ghosts are in fact not part of the ghost mafia


----------



## bbtbh (Sep 30, 2020)

the fact that we are immune to harmful effects from ghost-type actions makes me believe that Herbe is in fact a vanilla-izer regardless of his alignment, because that's the only claimed role that causes harmful effects

this is obviously flawed due to the existence of ZM and tbh

lol tbh


----------



## qenya (Sep 30, 2020)

oh. there is one other thing that's just occurred to me on looking at my role pm, which is that zori has not been repeating back to me the names of my targets, as is common for investigative roles. so redirection is theoretically possible.

it's too late at night for me to figure out if this actually presents any more possibilities, but i'll think about it tomorrow and get back to you


----------



## bbtbh (Sep 30, 2020)

kokorico said:


> oh. there is one other thing that's just occurred to me on looking at my role pm, which is that zori has not been repeating back to me the names of my targets, as is common for investigative roles. so redirection is theoretically possible.
> 
> it's too late at night for me to figure out if this actually presents any more possibilities, but i'll think about it tomorrow and get back to you


I feel like the possibility of you getting redirected here is like... so remote as to not bother considering


----------



## bbtbh (Sep 30, 2020)

bbtbh said:


> kokorico said:
> 
> 
> > oh. there is one other thing that's just occurred to me on looking at my role pm, which is that zori has not been repeating back to me the names of my targets, as is common for investigative roles. so redirection is theoretically possible.
> ...


meh maybe it's not that remote

I forgot n0 existed


----------



## qenya (Sep 30, 2020)

bbtbh said:


> kokorico said:
> 
> 
> > oh. there is one other thing that's just occurred to me on looking at my role pm, which is that zori has not been repeating back to me the names of my targets, as is common for investigative roles. so redirection is theoretically possible.
> ...


that's fair and may well be true

with respect, i'd rather try to logic it out myself than just accept your assurance


----------



## qenya (Sep 30, 2020)

kokorico said:


> bbtbh said:
> 
> 
> > kokorico said:
> ...


but not tonight


----------



## bbtbh (Sep 30, 2020)

I just meant that I myself care zero about considering it


----------



## bbtbh (Sep 30, 2020)

one more question, koko

what kind of answer were you expecting from ZM when you asked him what he was thinking of doing with his vote?


----------



## bbtbh (Sep 30, 2020)

oh yeah I forgot

Zori implied that there are day actions in this game

I wonder if ZM could've been an explode-y dude (I hate the role name for what are probably clear reasons)


----------



## bbtbh (Sep 30, 2020)

bbtbh said:


> oh yeah I forgot
> 
> Zori implied that there are day actions in this game
> 
> I wonder if ZM could've been an explode-y dude (I hate the role name for what are probably clear reasons)


I was thinking about this wrt actions justifying existence of a gunsmith but I realized this doesn't really help anyway because he was a card-carrying mafia


----------



## qenya (Sep 30, 2020)

bbtbh said:


> one more question, koko
> 
> what kind of answer were you expecting from ZM when you asked him what he was thinking of doing with his vote?


honestly nothing specific tbh, was just trying to get any sort of response out of him since he had said basically nothing else and it was, as you said, "quasi-mylo".

his terse answer didn't raise my eyebrows tbh. in the previous game i played with him (when he was town), he also made nothing more than minimal posts on d1, and implied that that was normal for him.

i should note that i don't know what his wolf game looks like, beyond what we saw here.


----------



## bbtbh (Oct 1, 2020)

kokorico said:


> bbtbh said:
> 
> 
> > @kokorico why Herbe last night?
> ...


so you thought Hydreigon would be easier for you to read than Herbe?


----------



## bbtbh (Oct 1, 2020)

so uh

the factional kill is unassigned

surely this means none of the mafia are capable of killing via their action (unless their actual role action is a killing one)


----------



## bbtbh (Oct 1, 2020)

therefore, if kokorico is a town saddled with a mostly useless action (maybe it can detect an explodey guy), Herbe can still be mafia without shenanigans


----------



## Herbe (Oct 1, 2020)

bbtbh said:


> @Herbe so if the person you targeted is not using an action that night, are they not vanilla-ized?
> 
> who have been your targets?


you're correct

n0 i didn't log on in time so i didn't target anybody (wouldn't have anyway
n1 i targeted mist cause they were the one who asked me to get ice cream for them and so i was being cheeky about it


----------



## Herbe (Oct 1, 2020)

isn't it time for *hydreigon* to full claim


----------



## bbtbh (Oct 1, 2020)

Herbe said:


> bbtbh said:
> 
> 
> > @Herbe so if the person you targeted is not using an action that night, are they not vanilla-ized?
> ...


if you vanilla-ize someone, does their action that night still go through?


----------



## bbtbh (Oct 1, 2020)

bbtbh said:


> @Hydreigon25, what are your thoughts on Herbe and on us?


@Hydreigon25 I'm still interested in your answer to this


----------



## Hydreigon25 (Oct 1, 2020)

bbtbh said:


> bbtbh said:
> 
> 
> > @Hydreigon25, what are your thoughts on Herbe and on us?
> ...


Herbe seems to be a suspect i have on my PoE list to question today, & you @bbtbh appear town to me so


Town & Town lean

Me

@bbtbh - i town read bbttbh 



Null


Kokorico - idk

Scum Lean


Herbe - their claimed role seems suspicious


----------



## bbtbh (Oct 1, 2020)

Hydreigon25 said:


> bbtbh said:
> 
> 
> > bbtbh said:
> ...


thanks for answering; why do you town read us?

what do you find suspicious about Herbe's claim?


----------



## Herbe (Oct 1, 2020)

bbtbh said:


> Herbe said:
> 
> 
> > bbtbh said:
> ...


the specific wording is "wont be able to use it again" so yeah that night's goes through


----------



## Hydreigon25 (Oct 1, 2020)

bbtbh said:


> Hydreigon25 said:
> 
> 
> > bbtbh said:
> ...


I'll answer below 



Herbe said:


> i'm a modified vanillizer, i was trying to crumb it by dropping the ice cream thing, if someone is using a move and i target them then they get vanillized. i'm also treestumpy and can talk after death (being ghost and such)


a vanillaizer + tree stump seems like a odd role 

see





						Role - Mafia Universe
					

Welcome to Mafia Universe - a site offering completely automated Forum Mafia Games! The game goes by many names: Mafia, Werewolf, Killer, Assassin, Detective, Witch Hunt, Lupus in Tabula, Slasher, and others. Whichever variant you are used to, your thirst for eliminating bad guys or manipulating...




					www.mafiauniverse.com
				



&





						Role - Mafia Universe
					

Welcome to Mafia Universe - a site offering completely automated Forum Mafia Games! The game goes by many names: Mafia, Werewolf, Killer, Assassin, Detective, Witch Hunt, Lupus in Tabula, Slasher, and others. Whichever variant you are used to, your thirst for eliminating bad guys or manipulating...




					www.mafiauniverse.com
				




For reference 



bbtbh said:


> hrm would wolf koko basically green check two town in f4 tho


it's Possible which is why I have kokorico as null currently


----------



## Herbe (Oct 1, 2020)

i don't think it's as odd as you're making it out to be, honestly? it would be a super weird thing to fakeclaim and not something i would come up with on my own

hydre i think you need to full claim your entire role now


----------



## Hydreigon25 (Oct 1, 2020)

Herbe said:


> i don't think it's as odd as you're making it out to be, honestly? it would be a super weird thing to fakeclaim and not something i would come up with on my own
> 
> hydre i think you need to full claim your entire role now


you missed it



Hydreigon25 said:


> Eifie said:
> 
> 
> > Hydreigon25 said:
> ...





Hydreigon25 said:


> Night 0 i protected Herbe


----------



## Herbe (Oct 1, 2020)

omg i did miss it my bad ;;


----------



## qenya (Oct 1, 2020)

bbtbh said:


> so you thought Hydreigon would be easier for you to read than Herbe?


well, that's not quite the full context; what i meant is, i would rather be able to trust herbe and have his help figuring out hydreigon than the reverse

in general i have very little confidence in my tonereads, as you know




bbtbh said:


> so uh
> 
> the factional kill is unassigned
> 
> surely this means none of the mafia are capable of killing via their action (unless their actual role action is a killing one)


yeah, i'm paraphrasing the role PM since quoting is disallowed

i am 99% certain that the mafia nightkill would count as a killing action (in part because that's how gunsmith always works and seshas explicitly said this was a shenaniganless game)

i will ask just in case though


----------



## qenya (Oct 1, 2020)

bbtbh said:


> kokorico said:
> 
> 
> > do you guys do this every time you hydra
> ...


i did last night btw! d'awww tbh. the penguin gif is sweet.


----------



## qenya (Oct 1, 2020)

kokorico said:


> oh. there is one other thing that's just occurred to me on looking at my role pm, which is that zori has not been repeating back to me the names of my targets, as is common for investigative roles. so redirection is theoretically possible.
> 
> it's too late at night for me to figure out if this actually presents any more possibilities, but i'll think about it tomorrow and get back to you


i have thought about it and am getting back to you

the only possibility i can think of that would also explain hydreigon's kill not going through is that herbe is a mafia bus driver who swapped himself and mist. however, i don't think this works because, as twooloo pointed out, a herbe fakeclaim would make their own role next to useless. (it would also be absurd in terms of balance)

so while it might have been important to at least consider the possibility, i no longer think it merits discussion


----------



## qenya (Oct 1, 2020)

kokorico said:


> hydreigon's kill not going through


er, hydreigon's _heal_.



kokorico said:


> i am 99% certain that the mafia nightkill would count as a killing action (in part because that's how gunsmith always works and seshas explicitly said this was a shenaniganless game)
> 
> i will ask just in case though


zori has confirmed that a wolf who is capable of performing the mafia nightkill would indeed inspect as red to me, regardless of their role.


----------



## bbtbh (Oct 1, 2020)

I was hoping Herbe would say he vanilla-ized Hydreigon n0

the other simple possibility is that Mist was a roleblocker and blocked Hydreigon


----------



## qenya (Oct 1, 2020)

bbtbh said:


> the other simple possibility is that Mist was a roleblocker and blocked Hydreigon


...oh yeah. damn

i seem to have been conditioned to assume rb is always a scum role

why is nothing simple


----------



## bbtbh (Oct 1, 2020)

btw @Herbe this is awkward to ask but like, were you aware that it would be pretty bad to vanilla-ize a town member


----------



## bbtbh (Oct 1, 2020)

roleblocker is... an extremely useless role for town in a game where the factional kill is unassigned

gdi now both Hydreigon and kokorico's claims make little sense


----------



## bbtbh (Oct 1, 2020)

can we just *sleep*


----------



## bbtbh (Oct 1, 2020)

Hydreigon if you're really a doctor please do not heal me

thanks


----------



## bbtbh (Oct 1, 2020)

other """simple""" possibility is that Mist was macho as a foil to our role

meh

zzz


----------



## bbtbh (Oct 1, 2020)

anyway all three claims seem not believable so perhaps I should just ignore them


----------



## Herbe (Oct 1, 2020)

bbtbh said:


> btw @Herbe this is awkward to ask but like, were you aware that it would be pretty bad to vanilla-ize a town member


yeah but fsr i had it in my head that mist was >rand not town
also i'm not taking this game That seriously


----------



## Zori (Oct 1, 2020)

*Hydreigon | 2 | kokorico (296), Herbe (346)*
Sleep | 1 | bbtbh (364)​


Spoiler: Vote Log



*kokorico votes Hydreigon [>1] (296)
Herbe votes Hydreigon [>2] (346)
bbtbh votes Sleep [>1] (364)*


----------



## Herbe (Oct 1, 2020)

how long till day end, friend Zori?


----------



## Zori (Oct 1, 2020)

Herbe said:


> how long till day end, friend Zori?


Should be 23.167 hours


----------



## bbtbh (Oct 1, 2020)

bbtbh said:


> roleblocker is... an extremely useless role for town in a game where the factional kill is unassigned
> 
> gdi now both Hydreigon and kokorico's claims make little sense


doesnt it depend on the mafia's roles?


----------



## bbtbh (Oct 1, 2020)

bbtbh said:


> bbtbh said:
> 
> 
> > bbtbh said:
> ...


the only post here made by me (boq tbh) is the "why are you thanking yourself"
bbt is a master at entertaining herself with other stuff when she should be working smh tbh


----------



## bbtbh (Oct 1, 2020)

reading up, I agree with sleeping. Not really making much sense out of the claims though I think Hydreigon's seems to be the most plausible, with Herbe's coming in second due to the harmful effect. Which leaves Kokorico. So thats where my FOS is.


----------



## bbtbh (Oct 2, 2020)

@Herbe @kokorico

would one of you consider changing your vote to sleep tbh


----------



## bbtbh (Oct 2, 2020)

this is frustrating


----------



## bbtbh (Oct 2, 2020)

well I sure hope Hydreigon is just the last mafia but the fact that two people are parked on them, one of whom is doing so with an outdated vote, makes that seem less likely


----------



## TrainerWalker (Oct 2, 2020)

bruh


----------



## Eifie (Oct 2, 2020)

bruh


----------



## Novae (Oct 2, 2020)

bruh


----------



## Hydreigon25 (Oct 2, 2020)

*sleep*


----------



## bbtbh (Oct 2, 2020)

hmm, mrgle, etc.

I kind of preferred not actually having any influence over the decision lmao

let it rand


----------



## bbtbh (Oct 2, 2020)

well whatever Hydreigon's motives for popping in to vote sleep and say nothing else, it's not like sleeping is _bad_


----------



## Zori (Oct 2, 2020)

1 hour until EoD notice
votecount at some point in time


----------



## bbtbh (Oct 2, 2020)

Man 
What even are games

Like
What's the purpose of them tbh? I prefer watching paint dry


----------



## bbtbh (Oct 2, 2020)

bruh


----------



## bbtbh (Oct 2, 2020)

oh hi boq tbh


----------



## bbtbh (Oct 2, 2020)

with them*
English fail smh bbt I thought you were the first language English speaker between us smh tbh


----------



## bbtbh (Oct 2, 2020)

bbtbh said:


> oh hi boq tbh


Hi bbt tbh


----------



## bbtbh (Oct 2, 2020)

bbtbh said:


> well whatever Hydreigon's motives for popping in to vote sleep and say nothing else, it's not like sleeping is _bad_


Yes zzz is good tbh


----------



## bbtbh (Oct 2, 2020)

bbtbh said:


> with them*
> English fail smh bbt I thought you were the first language English speaker between us smh tbh


I don't see any grammar errors in your first post smh


----------



## bbtbh (Oct 2, 2020)

I hope Hydreigon is the last wolf and the rand lands on them so this game can have been decided entirely by random.org


----------



## Zori (Oct 2, 2020)

*Hydreigon | 2 | kokorico (296), Herbe (346)
Sleep | 2 | bbtbh (364), Hydreigon (381)*​


Spoiler: Vote Log



*kokorico votes Hydreigon [>1] (296)
Herbe votes Hydreigon [>2] (346)
bbtbh votes Sleep [>1] (364)
Hydreigon votes Sleep [>2] (381)*


Day ends in 42 minutes.
Also imagine having untied wagons


----------



## qenya (Oct 2, 2020)

bbtbh said:


> @Herbe @kokorico
> 
> would one of you consider changing your vote to sleep tbh


no tbh. at this stage we've looked at a whole bunch of increasingly implausible alternatives to hydreigon and none of them make any sense to me. i totally understand that your view differs because of the possibility i'm lying, but it would be stupid of me to take that possibility into account for my own vote

i'm not going to argue heavily against abstaining, though - this isn't YOLO, there will always be options to convince you tomorrow. by my death overnight, if need be.


----------



## qenya (Oct 2, 2020)

do any of y'all have a preference for who i check tonight? my inclination is to keep it simple and just go for hydreigon


----------



## Zori (Oct 2, 2020)

wait frick I was doodling


----------



## Zori (Oct 2, 2020)

*Hydreigon | 2 | kokorico (296), Herbe (346)
Sleep | 2 | bbtbh (364), Hydreigon (381)*​


Spoiler: Vote Log



*kokorico votes Hydreigon [>1] (296)
Herbe votes Hydreigon [>2] (346)
bbtbh votes Sleep [>1] (364)
Hydreigon votes Sleep [>2] (381)*


----------



## Zori (Oct 2, 2020)




----------



## Eifie (Oct 2, 2020)

stabs sleep in the chest


----------



## Zori (Oct 2, 2020)

*Night 2 begins and will end in 24 hours.*​


Spoiler: Pings



Mistyx
@Herbe
@Hydreigon25
Zero Moment
tbh²
@kokorico
@bbtbh





Spoiler: Game Summary



*N0 *- *tbh² - Yamask
D1* - *Zero Moment - Mismagius
N1 *- *Mistyx - Sylveon*


----------



## Zori (Oct 3, 2020)

*bbtbh has died.*
*

*
*They were Wooloo.

Day 3 begins and will end in 48 hours.*​


Spoiler: Pings



Mistyx
@Herbe
@Hydreigon25
Zero Moment
tbh²
@kokorico
bbtbh





Spoiler: Game Summary



*N0 *- *tbh² - Yamask
D1* - *Zero Moment - Mismagius
N1 *- *Mistyx - Sylveon
N2* - *bbtbh - Wooloo*



™


----------



## Hydreigon25 (Oct 3, 2020)

Herbe you were the only one who didn't vote day 2 care to explain ?


----------



## Hydreigon25 (Oct 3, 2020)

Hydreigon25 said:


> Herbe you were the only one who didn't vote to sleep day 2 care to explain ?


Correction ^


----------



## Zori (Oct 3, 2020)

*Dayskips are now an option. If 2 people voting on the same wagon are dayskipping, or if all living players are dayskipping, then the day will end immediately with the current votecount.*


----------



## qenya (Oct 3, 2020)

i got a redcheck on *hydreigon*, to nobody's surprise


----------



## Zori (Oct 3, 2020)

To dayskip, type some variation of "*dayskip*," bolded.


----------



## Hydreigon25 (Oct 3, 2020)

kokorico said:


> i got a redcheck on *hydreigon*, to nobody's surprise


Why didn't you check Herbe or yourself @kokorico 

besides the red check probably is fake so you can night kill another town


----------



## Herbe (Oct 3, 2020)

*hydreigon *i didn't change to sleep cause i was trusting my gut folks


----------



## Herbe (Oct 3, 2020)

koko didn't switch either lmao


----------



## Herbe (Oct 3, 2020)

i mean it's final 3 yeah? and hydre immediately FoSing me like the Second the day started isn't the best look aha ha. i didn't vanillize anyone last night fwiw. either we're right or we're wrong yknow? koko do u wanna *dayskip* w me just to settle it? you're not gonna move your vote, i'm not gonna move my vote cause hydre is fosing me (and you???? like what? at the same time???) so uh yeah


----------



## Herbe (Oct 3, 2020)

Hydreigon25 said:


> kokorico said:
> 
> 
> > i got a redcheck on *hydreigon*, to nobody's surprise
> ...


1)why would koko check eirself..... e knows eir own alignment
2) koko had already gotten a green check on me last night


----------



## Hydreigon25 (Oct 3, 2020)

Im sense


Herbe said:


> i mean it's final 3 yeah? and hydre immediately FoSing me like the Second the day started isn't the best look aha ha. i didn't vanillize anyone last night fwiw. either we're right or we're wrong yknow? koko do u wanna dayskip w me just to settle it? you're not gonna move your vote, i'm not gonna move my vote cause hydre is fosing me (and you???? like what? at the same time???) so uh yeah


@Herbe remember Power Plant Pokemafia where your win condition was to survive a certain past day #
^ i know this is a weak FoS here but you won for completing the win condition for that game @Herbe


----------



## Hydreigon25 (Oct 3, 2020)

Herbe said:


> Hydreigon25 said:
> 
> 
> > kokorico said:
> ...



How sure are you that the following isn't happening again @Herbe





Redstrykephoenix said:


> Role PMs:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Herbe (Oct 3, 2020)

Because that was a gimmick setup and I highly doubt Zori would do anything like that again when a game like that has already been completed? That just sounds entirely implausable and it sounds like you're grasping at straws dude


----------



## Hydreigon25 (Oct 3, 2020)

i know I am town


----------



## qenya (Oct 3, 2020)

Herbe said:


> i mean it's final 3 yeah? and hydre immediately FoSing me like the Second the day started isn't the best look aha ha. i didn't vanillize anyone last night fwiw. either we're right or we're wrong yknow? koko do u wanna *dayskip* w me just to settle it? you're not gonna move your vote, i'm not gonna move my vote cause hydre is fosing me (and you???? like what? at the same time???) so uh yeah


yeah ok let's head this insanity off before anyone says anything they regret

i guess it's still theoretically possible that you have some weird redirect-y role and are fucking with my checks but i'm pretty done with this game at this point tbqh

*dayskip*


----------



## Zori (Oct 4, 2020)

*Hydreigon | 2 | kokorico* (405), Herbe* (408)*​


Spoiler: Vote Log



*kokorico votes Hydreigon [>1] (405)
Herbe votes Hydreigon [>2] (408)*


----------



## Zori (Oct 4, 2020)

*Hydreigon25 has died.*



*They were Pikachu.

The game has ended in a victory for the Explorers.

@tbh² - Yamask*
*@kokorico - Gastly
@Mistyx - Sylveon
@Herbe - Banette*
*@bbtbh - Wooloo*​


----------



## Zori (Oct 4, 2020)

Spoiler: Setup and Role PMs



*Setup:

Mistyx (Sylveon - Doctor : Vest Inventor | Vengeful)*
*kokorico (Gastly - Gunsmith : Modpeeker | Vengeful)
bbtbh (Wooloo - Vanilla | Possession Immune)
Herbe (Banette - Modified Vanillizer | Treestump) - NO DEADCHAT*
*tbh^2 (Yamask - Mask Inventor | Spirit) - NO DEADCHAT

Zero Moment (Mismagius - Day Postmortem Disabler)
Hydreigon (Pikachu - Vigilante | Charged)*



Spoiler: kokorico









*Prank: *At Night, prank a Pokemon. You will learn based on their reaction whether that Pokemon is capable of killing directly.
*Ghost Boon: *If you die at Night, your results for that night will be announced at the beginning of the next Day.

You must eliminate the *Ghost Mafia*.​





Spoiler: Mistyx









*Moonlight: *At Night, target a Pokemon. That Pokemon cannot die during that Night.
When you die, you may bestow the moonlight on a Pokemon. They will be protected against the first attack against them at Night.

You must eliminate the *Ghost Mafia*.​





Spoiler: tbh^2









*Cursed Mask: *Each Night, you may give a *mask* to a Pokemon and specify a curse target.
The Pokemon that receives the mask is told that they may, at any point during the following Day, put the mask on, enabling them to kill a player publicly. If they put the mask on, you will possess them and force them to publicly kill the curse target.
You may change your curse target at any point in time during the Day before the mask is put on.
*Ghost Boon: *You can still perform all your actions if you are dead.

You must eliminate the *Ghost Mafia*.​





Spoiler: Herbe









*Spite: *At Night, target a Pokemon. If that Pokemon is using a move, they will not be able to use it again for the duration of the game.
*Ghost Boon: *You may still speak in thread after you die.

You must eliminate the *Ghost Mafia*.​





Spoiler: bbtbh









*Voluminous Floof: *As a Normal-Type, you are immune to any harmful or restrictive effects produced by Ghost-Type Pokemon.

You must eliminate the *Ghost Mafia*.​





Spoiler: Zero Moment









*Trick Room: *Each Night, you may trap a Pokemon. They will not be able to use any post-death abilities if they die during the following Day or Night. (e.g. If you use this on N0, the effect will last until the start of D2.)

You must reach parity with the *Explorers*.​





Spoiler: Hydreigon25









At Night, either
*Charge: *Gain one charge, or
*Thunder: *Spend one charge to kill a Pokemon. This is separate from the factional kill.
You start with 0 charges.

You must reach parity with the *Explorers*.​


----------



## Zori (Oct 4, 2020)

Everything conspired to make this look like a standard game despite there being 2 sources of extra kp


----------



## qenya (Oct 4, 2020)

yay


----------



## Hydreigon25 (Oct 4, 2020)

Good game everyone btw @kokorico nice red check on me  

Thanks for hosting Zori


----------



## Hydreigon25 (Oct 4, 2020)

Thanks for hosting @Zori​


----------



## qenya (Oct 4, 2020)

Yeah, thanks Zori! Despite everyone's concerns, I think the balance worked out pretty well. And the character drawings are _amazing_!


----------



## Hydreigon25 (Oct 4, 2020)

kokorico said:


> Yeah, thanks Zori! Despite everyone's concerns, I think the balance worked out pretty well. And the character drawings are _amazing_!


i thought I could convince you that i was town @kokorico what gave it away that I wasn't ?


----------



## Zori (Oct 4, 2020)

Spoiler: Straight From Notebook


----------



## Hydreigon25 (Oct 4, 2020)

Zori said:


> Spoiler: Straight From Notebook
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 835View attachment 834



Awesome Drawings Especially Pikachu


----------



## Novae (Oct 4, 2020)

maybe i'll run a spiritual successor to this game around christmastime

would give me an excuse to keep up with art anyway


----------



## Eifie (Oct 4, 2020)

Hydreigon25 said:


> kokorico said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, thanks Zori! Despite everyone's concerns, I think the balance worked out pretty well. And the character drawings are _amazing_!
> ...


I think the red check might've done it


----------



## mewtini (Oct 4, 2020)

rari and i were very depressed to die so early and then we forgot to do anything with our night action for the rest of the game despite spectating all of it!! yay town!!!!!<3


----------



## qenya (Oct 4, 2020)

Hydreigon25 said:


> kokorico said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, thanks Zori! Despite everyone's concerns, I think the balance worked out pretty well. And the character drawings are _amazing_!
> ...


Yeah, like Eifie said, it was just because of the information I got from my role. A "redcheck" means that I inspected you and got a result that indicated you were guilty (or, technically, capable of killing, but that was effectively the same thing when I'd already got _green_checks on everybody else).



Zori said:


> Spoiler: Straight From Notebook
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 835View attachment 834


What're you going to draw in the blank space? :o If anything?


----------



## Zori (Oct 5, 2020)

Probably nothing, it was just leftover from having 7 people


----------

